# Thinking of buying Fairshare Points by Wyndham, but have Questions



## maggiesmom (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying Fairshare Points by Wyndham(resale-Fairfiled Nashville at Music City USA).
Is 84,000 points a good start??.
Having a hard time understanding how the points in the system works . Do I use the Fairshare points chart or Wyndham's chart?

I don't understand about the Maintfees, is it per-point??.
Please let me know if there is a very simple explanation for this.

Thanks  
maggiesmom


----------



## Caius (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello,

Well, I think the best advice for you right now is to keep reading.  There's no shortage of resale contracts out there, so don't hurry into a purchase.  Wyndham is a very good system and a _very_ good buy if purchased resale, but there is a lot to learn to get the most out of it...and a lot to learn to make the best purchase.

Many of the basic questions are answered on this board, however the Wyndham Owner's board has a downloadable document ("the primer") that will really give you good explanations.  The forum is at http://forums.atozed.com/index.php, it's free to register.

Good luck,
Caius



maggiesmom said:


> I'm thinking of buying Fairshare Points by Wyndham(resale-Fairfiled Nashville at Music City USA).
> Is 84,000 points a good start??.
> Having a hard time understanding how the points in the system works . Do I use the Fairshare points chart or Wyndham's chart?
> 
> ...


----------



## lprstn (Aug 12, 2008)

maggiesmom said:


> I'm thinking of buying Fairshare Points by Wyndham(resale-Fairfiled Nashville at Music City USA).
> Is 84,000 points a good start??.
> Having a hard time understanding how the points in the system works . Do I use the Fairshare points chart or Wyndham's chart?
> 
> ...



I highly recommend most people start with at least 154,000 (FSP - UDI) pts (Yearly) so they won't get frustrated if they want to book something with in Wyndam internally before you bank with RCI.

I purchased from Tom Cornelius a broker that advertises on TUG who is very knowledgeable and helpful, and with www.holidaygroup.com and gmac timeshare resales.  However, tons of people made great purchases from ebay, so also try there and compare prices.  

Goodluck and its a great/reasonably priced program.


----------



## abdibile (Aug 14, 2008)

Caius said:


> Many of the basic questions are answered on this board, however the Wyndham Owner's board has a downloadable document ("the primer") that will really give you good explanations.  The forum is at http://forums.atozed.com/index.php, it's free to register.
> 
> Good luck,
> Caius



I get an error message when clicking on the link and also when deleting the index.php portion.

Is it just offline temporarily or is the link wrong?

What is the forum / primer titled so that I can google it?

Thanks!


----------



## randyz (Aug 14, 2008)

abdibile said:


> I get an error message when clicking on the link and also when deleting the index.php portion.
> 
> Is it just offline temporarily or is the link wrong?
> 
> ...



The site went off line today, it is not a link problem, just the server. Hopefully, its back up tomorrow. This is a first for the site to my knowledge.

Randy


----------



## abdibile (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anyone have the primer saved on his PC and could please send it to me?

Thanks!


----------



## klconley (Aug 29, 2008)

*Primer*

When I click on this http://forums.WyndhamOwners.org/viewtop ... 337&t=2065, on the Wyndham forum, it does not come up.  when I mentioned this very politely, a man named Glenn became very rude and belittling and told me that even the IRS can open it.  Does anyone have the link to open this primer?  When I click on it in the wyndham forum it simply takes me back to the first page of the Wyndham forum.  glenn says it 's a pdf.  I can open pdfs so should be able to do it if I'm given an appropriate address.  Thanks.  Kelly


----------



## zazz (Aug 29, 2008)

Here you are.  


http://forums.atozed.com/download.php?id=2025


----------



## klconley (Aug 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

But I think I got kicked out of the wyndham forum and when I attempt to open the primer, It says I'm not authorized.


----------



## Charlie D. (Aug 29, 2008)

Klconley,

Glenn is one of the nicer posters on the Wyndham forum.  If you thought he was rude and belittling you’ve got quite a shock coming on the TUG site.  There are a few posters here that will take no prisoners.  Thankfully, the moderators do a pretty good job of keeping everything cool.

Charlie D.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 30, 2008)

klconley said:


> But I think I got kicked out of the wyndham forum and when I attempt to open the primer, It says I'm not authorized.



You do need to sign on that site.  It is over 1.5M, so if you have a slow connection, or your connection will time out, it maybe an issue.  Tha site do have a time out set, so it will log you out if an activity take too long.   If that is the case, you need to clock your time out time, and let site helper know.  

Just go that site and try to download again.  As Glenn said, it is a PDF file format, so you should not have problem to open it.  And if it is a timeout issue, he probably will send it as mail to you as attachment

Jya-Ning


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 30, 2008)

maggiesmom said:


> I'm thinking of buying Fairshare Points by Wyndham(resale-Fairfiled Nashville at Music City USA).
> Is 84,000 points a good start??.
> Having a hard time understanding how the points in the system works . Do I use the Fairshare points chart or Wyndham's chart?
> 
> ...



For Nashville, it is all UDI unit, so the MF is total cost / total points deeded on Nashville.  Yes, it is per point based.  But the Ad you saw will be including the club membership.  Which in your case, is fixed.

In most sale Wyndham and Fairfield are the same, Wyndham point is Fairfield point is Fairfield Share plus point (or FSP point).  The chart should be the same.  I do know most sale people will show you only RCI deposit chart.

I start with 84k and used it over 4 years.  It gives you 1 free transaction, and enough housekeeping for 2 BD.  If you just deposit it to RCI, it can give you 3 28k deposits with no extra charge.   If you plan to use it on RCI and internal exchange, it may not enough house keeping credit, so you will want to make RCI deposit first, than make internal resrvation, which now allows you to borrow next year's HK (with a point carry forward).  And if you like, there are always point rental avalable which close to opportunatity cost on purchase price plus MF if you get avg. MF cost, and they will give you the housekeeping credit if you ask.

You do have some ovehead on the FSP membership.

Unless you have a family need to get 2 BD when you travel, 84k is enough for you to explore.  Do read the chart to determine if the points are good enough to cover your need.

Jya-Ning


----------



## klconley (Aug 30, 2008)

*Hi*

It's not about a slow connection.  What is happening is that when I click on the primer link, it takes me immediately back to the front page of the wyndham forum (that's when I'm signed in to the wyndham forum). 
 I don't know why I couldn't sign on to the wyndham forum yesterday.  is Glenn a moderater.  I did tell him I didn't appreciate his meanness.  So, if he is a moderater I may have gotten bumped.  I'll just ignore people like that from now on and appreciate their knowledge instead.  Afterall, I just want the info and at some point, maybe I can share my knowledge.

Has anyone actually downdloaded the primer.  If so, maybe someone has the file they can share?  Kelly


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 30, 2008)

klconley said:


> It's not about a slow connection.  What is happening is that when I click on the primer link, it takes me immediately back to the front page of the wyndham forum (that's when I'm signed in to the wyndham forum).
> I don't know why I couldn't sign on to the wyndham forum yesterday.  is Glenn a moderater.  I did tell him I didn't appreciate his meanness.  So, if he is a moderater I may have gotten bumped.  I'll just ignore people like that from now on and appreciate their knowledge instead.  Afterall, I just want the info and at some point, maybe I can share my knowledge.
> 
> Has anyone actually downdloaded the primer.  If so, maybe someone has the file they can share?  Kelly



I had no problem signing up for the forums or downloading the primer. To be honest if you read enough posts here from the Wyndham gang they pretty much sum up what the primer says. 

Send me a pm Kelly, and I'll see if I can send you a copy.


----------



## klconley (Aug 31, 2008)

*Hi*

I think it may have been my firewall preventing me from opening the link to the prime.  You are right though.  I think that just reading the messages on this board helps a lot.  Also, people on this board have been great at answering questions!!  Thanks everyone!  Kelly


----------



## klconley (Aug 31, 2008)

*Primer*

A nice member of this forum was able to email me the Pdf!  Thanks again.  Kelly


----------

